
Ask HN: Better to get another bachelors or go for an MA in an unrelated field? - n0pe_p0pe
I graduated with a bachelors in English and Philosophy. Thinking about going back to school and pursuing aerospace engineering. Is doing the math and science pre-reqs outside of a degree program and then just going straight into a MS program possible, or am I going to have to go back and get a BS again?
======
tango24
The Masters program should list which prerequisite courses you need, and you
might be able to take them at a local community college. You'll definitely
want to schedule a chat with an admissions counselor though, as each school is
different. But they can tell you definitively, before you do all the work for
nothing.

------
mhkl
I recommend to read some articles about student debt and take that also into
consideration.

~~~
n0pe_p0pe
yeah the debt is why I'm so skittish about going back to school. I was
fortunate enough to come out of undergrad w/o debt the first time, but didn't
have enough foresight to use those four years to hone technical skills rather
than read Derrida lol

